# One that didn't get away........



## oldbloke (28 Jul 2013)

IMG_5018 by threequartersky, on Flickr

When I rule the world, all these *******s are gonna be rounded up AND KILLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LancsRick (28 Jul 2013)

Sounds entirely reasonable, but in the meantime, please continue to take the pretty pictures .


----------



## oldbloke (28 Jul 2013)

Sneaky, silent, biting, bloodsucking, green eyed, scalpel gobbed *******!!!!!!


----------



## zebradanio (28 Jul 2013)

oldbloke said:


> scalpel gobbed *******!!!!!!


 
lol


----------



## MirandaB (28 Jul 2013)

I hate those things  having a river and water meadows at the bottom of the garden means we get quite a few and they always go for me.
Husband reckons it's because I'm rotten to the core


----------



## ~firefly~ (28 Jul 2013)

What is it? A horsefly?


----------



## MirandaB (28 Jul 2013)

Pretty sure that one is a deer fly


----------



## Ady34 (28 Jul 2013)

MirandaB said:


> Pretty sure that one is a deer fly


I'm pretty sure it's a dead fly


----------



## oldbloke (29 Jul 2013)

MirandaB said:


> I hate those things  having a river and water meadows at the bottom of the garden means we get quite a few and they always go for me.
> Husband reckons it's because I'm rotten to the core


 
I'm out in the godforsaken fens so you can guess how bad it is here.


----------



## oldbloke (29 Jul 2013)

Horse fly.
Can't hear em, don't feel em when they land. 
And they don't whinney.


----------



## MirandaB (29 Jul 2013)

oldbloke said:


> Horse fly.
> Can't hear em, don't feel em when they land.
> And they don't whinney.


 

It's definitely a deer fly oldbloke as it has green eyes  that's a distinguishing characteristic of the little so and so's.


----------



## oldbloke (29 Jul 2013)

Mmmmm........ I'm not convinced.

horse fly - Google Search


----------



## Andy Thurston (29 Jul 2013)

Deer & Horse Flies


----------



## tim (29 Jul 2013)

Deer & Horse Flies
Looks like a deer fly shorter body wider looking wings etc nice photo btw


----------



## tim (29 Jul 2013)

Big clown said:


> Deer & Horse Flies


Great minds and all that lol


----------



## MirandaB (29 Jul 2013)

Either way they both hurt like hell when they bite you  I've heard the Avon fly repellent is the stuff to use apparently the Marines use it rather than the stuff they're kitted out with


----------



## oldbloke (29 Jul 2013)

Looks like I stand corrected!!

Avon skin so soft is the product. I KNOW this!!!!!


----------



## oldbloke (29 Jul 2013)

That is an american site you are looking at you know, and we know how wrong they can be,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## oldbloke (29 Jul 2013)

Horse Flies - Tabanidae - UK Safari


----------



## oldbloke (29 Jul 2013)

The deer fly is a species of horse fly ................
Kent Wildlife trust | Your living landscape. Your living seas.

There does seem to be some contradictory stuff.....


----------



## oldbloke (29 Jul 2013)

MirandaB said:


> Either way they both hurt like hell when they bite you  I've heard the Avon fly repellent is the stuff to use apparently the Marines use it rather than the stuff they're kitted out with


 

Avon Skin so soft.......


----------



## tim (29 Jul 2013)

Not disagreeing with you  growing up in the sticks bitten by plenty deer flies do tend to have shorter bodies, was the first link I grabbed from google


----------



## oldbloke (29 Jul 2013)

Tim,
it's funny because over the years there has been the constant deer fly/horse fly debate.
Maybe theses Kent people have it right?
One things for sure, they are complete *******s !!!!


----------



## dw1305 (29 Jul 2013)

Hi all,
It was _Chrysops relictus. _I try and flick them off rather than killing them, but it feels like some-one has stuck a needle in you if they do bite, and you end up with a huge allergic reaction and it itches so much you can't sleep. I'm in Sweden at the moment and I've been bitten all over.

cheers Darrel


----------



## MirandaB (29 Jul 2013)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> It was _Chrysops relictus. _I try and flick them off rather than killing them, but it feels like some-one has stuck a needle in you if they do bite, and you end up with a huge allergic reaction and it itches so much you can't sleep. I'm in Sweden at the moment and I've been bitten all over.
> 
> cheers Darrel


 

Is there ANYTHING you don't know Darrell  mind you if you look it up some call it a horse fly,some the twin lobed deer fly


----------



## dw1305 (31 Jul 2013)

Hi all,
I only know a few flies, but that is a really easy one to identify, a horse fly, patterned wings and green "sun-glasses".

cheers Darrel


----------



## Michael W (31 Jul 2013)

The fly exterminator!  This was pretty funny when I first saw it back in the days but then afterwards you think "poor fly".


----------

